# Algunas fotos sacadas por mi de la transoceanica en Brasil



## Davizão AC (Jan 31, 2005)

Hola amigos de Peru. Así como vos, nosotros brasileiros estamos ansiosos para que la carretera del pacifico quedese concluida. Aqui estan algunas fotos sacadas por mi, en el inicio de 2006 desde la carretera en tierras brasileiras






















































































































cuidad de iñapari en la frontera




























en la vuelta














































Rio Branco, capital del estado de acre, la capital brasileña mas cerca del peru


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lindas fotos, Davizao! Espero que en poco tiempo terminemos la carretera Interoceánica en el lado peruano, para que los brasileños puedan tener una salida hacia el Pacífico, y para que nosotros podamos visitar sus bellas ciudades!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

muy buenas fotos... gracias por compartirlas!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bien chéveres las fotos! Pronto el lado peruano tambien estará completo y ambos países estaremos más integrados!


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Muchas gracias por postear estas hermosas fotos... Hasta ahora el Peru y Brasil siempre se habian dado la espalda. Sin embargo, la interoceanica del sur por primera vez nos da la oportunidad de integrarnos realmente.
Sueno con el dia en el que Peru y Brasil se lleguen a fundir en una gran nacion, precursora de la autentica unidad sudamericana...
Ah, me fascinaron tus fotos de Rio Branco, por lo que te agradeceria si pudieras postear mas fotos de las ciudades de Acre y Rondonia...


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Excelente....Esta integración va a dar un gran desarrollo a esa zona de nuestros paises.


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

hermoso..


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

meu portugues não é tão bom mas algo se

muito boas as fotos davizao_ac, cedo a carreteira do lado peruano estara finda para fazer nossa integracao realmente profunda, muito obrigado lindas as fotografias


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

davizao_AC said:


>


Dios, que lejos queda Arequipa.:nuts:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Gracias por tu aporte davizao! El puente fue lo que mas me gustó.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Desde mi punto de vista, la educación y la comuncación víal, son las clavbes para el desarrollo de un país.

Me alegro mucho x la obra. Gracias por el thread.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Desde mi punto de vista, la educación y la comuncación víal, son las clavbes para el desarrollo de un país.

Me alegro mucho x la obra. Gracias por el thread.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que buen thread amigo do Brasil !

Sin dudas estaremos "mais" integrados, y gracias por actualizarnos, tu aporte es bastante valioso y apreciado !


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Buenas fotos :banana: Me gusta ver cmo esta bien avanzadito


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

La Transoceánica va a pasar por Cuzco y despues de eso se va hasta Ilo no? O solo toman esas ciudades en los carteles como punto de referencia?


----------



## BR 364 (May 11, 2004)

Por lo que yo sé, en Perú habrán tres alternativas viales:

1. IÑAPARI - PUENTE OTORONGO - JULIACA - ILO (1.177 km) 
2. IÑAPARI - PUENTE OTORONGO - JULIACA - MATARANI (1.153 km)
3. IÑAPARI - PUENTE INAMBARI - SAN JUAN DE MARCONA (1.486 km)










En Brasil, la carretera pasa obligatoriamente por Rio Branco y Porto Velho. Desde esta última, hay dos alternativas, una para Manaus, a través de la cual se llega a Venezuela, y otra para Cuiabá, de dónde se va a cualquier parte del país.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Me encanta este thread, tiene informaciòn muy interesante y valiosa


----------

